# My newest toy



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

This just came in today. It doesn't use your existing tongue coupler, rather you bolt one onto the frame. I now have both my boat and my camper in my backyard. My side yard between the house and fence has holly bushes on both sides, so both the boat and camper barely fit through there. Add my large pickup, and it is impossible to get both all the way to the back.

I can't wait until next camping or boat trip just so I can use it again!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Wat is it? Like a portable jack to move your boat and trailer? Whatever it is... it's cool!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You got it - an electric dolly for moving trailers around.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet toy, he who dies with the most toys wins.. LOL


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

He who dies with the most toys .... is dead :dead:


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

wow. it is really cool.
i've never seen this kind of toy before...


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Man that is cool! Never thought of that. Is it easy to use and drive the camper around?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty easy. I don't have any trouble with the camper - the boat is troublesome, though. I'm sure it would work perfect on pavement, and the guy that makes them told me it would be difficult on grass. My boat trailer is so old (see other thread where the coupler jumped the ball), and the tires need replacing, that it can be hard to get moving. I've found that when I need to move the boat, I hook up the truck and move it a foot or so, then use the dolly to move it.

Since the boat is used more than the camper, I do leave the boat on the side of the house until I need the camper, then I get the dolly out and move the boat to the backyard.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Great looking tool  I am wondering if you replace the small wheels that are a head ,, with larger wheels , would it be more workable on uneven ground?
those small casters look great for pavement but it makes the frame close to ground 

just a thought


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Those little wheels don't come into play during use. When you're attached to a trailer, only the 5 big wheels are on the ground.

Just used it again a few hours ago - we just got back from camping in the NC mountains.


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2010)

*Go*

Hey really nice dude... This is the advanced version it seems, because we used to play with the simple one....!! lol.. No, but seriously speaking, its going to b of great use to you....!!
________
Volcano classic vaporizer


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> You got it - an electric dolly for moving trailers around.


Hey, now that's interesting. Do you have a video camera you could show us how it works? Or perhaps a picture from a different angle, that thing looks downright useful!:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I could find one for a fifth wheel. There are several providers for travel trailer style hitches, but I have not seen one for a 5er and I don't want to use a Forklift.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Smokey, maybe I'll make a video someday - definitely not today, it's raining and I don't need the shock :help:

Art - the same company where I got mine has them for 5'ers - All Wheel Drive Fifth Wheel Trailer Dolly


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Wait - here's video Streaming Video


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> Smokey, maybe I'll make a video someday - definitely not today, it's raining and I don't need the shock :help:
> 
> Art - the same company where I got mine has them for 5'ers - All Wheel Drive Fifth Wheel Trailer Dolly


Hey what do you mean you don't need a good old shock! :shrug:Everyone needs to have at least one electrifying experience in life:rotflmao1:.

PS: that link is dead


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Just tried the link - works for me.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> Just tried the link - works for me.


Hmmm:shrug: I'll click again and refresh but it came up with server not found for me.


----------

